# Grand Floridian Villas



## ptlohmysoul (May 24, 2013)

Any ideas on how long before GFV are in RCI?


----------



## PearlCity (May 24, 2013)

ptlohmysoul said:


> Any ideas on how long before GFV are in RCI?



Might be awhile. Aulani hasn't gotten deposits yet and I want to say its been open almost 2 years.


----------



## chalee94 (May 24, 2013)

it's a teeny tiny resort also...if you grab one in a few years, you can consider yourself extremely lucky...


----------



## kanerf (May 24, 2013)

I just saw a BLT deposit for the first time yesterday.


----------



## Myxdvz (May 24, 2013)

I will not understand an owner who pays a premium for VGF and will just drop it for exchange in RCI.

To be honest, I don't even understand anyone owning DVC and exchanging it for RCI -- but then again, it's their money and points. I guess an exchange is better than forfeiting the points.


----------



## jancpa (May 24, 2013)

I never thought the DVC deposits in RCI came from owners.  They can easily rent their points for $10 or more apiece.  I feel that the bulk banking we see comes from Disney directly allocating weeks to the various resorts to RCI under their membership agreement.


----------



## JPrisco (May 25, 2013)

I know some owners who deposit in RCI either to utilize the exchange program they offer for DVC members, or because they did not plan ahead and use their points in time and had to do a last minute deposit.
JP


----------



## PearlCity (May 25, 2013)

Many owners don't know how to rent or don't want to go through the trouble.. some truly want to trade.. a Dvc trade into a Hilton in Hawaii is not a terrible trade.

Many Dvc owners only own Dvc. They aren't interested in other timeshares.


----------



## littlestar (May 25, 2013)

chalee94 said:


> it's a teeny tiny resort also...if you grab one in a few years, you can consider yourself extremely lucky...



Ditto.  It's supposed to be less units than VWL (and VWL is small). Makes me tempted to add a few DVC points there just to stay a few nights before a 7 night Wyndham Bonnet Creek stay.


----------



## Myxdvz (May 25, 2013)

littlestar said:


> Ditto.  It's supposed to be less units than VWL (and VWL is small). Makes me tempted to add a few DVC points there just to stay a few nights before a 7 night Wyndham Bonnet Creek stay.


I tried to convince myself  I should!  And stay there for our Nov/Dec booking.

But, 50 pts cost $7,500 and after shelling out a fraction of that for 549K Wyndham points that I am trying to use this year, shelling out that much for 1 day in a studio is a tough pill to swallow.  The thought of Poly is also making me hesitate though I am leary of what the points chart will be.


----------



## presley (May 25, 2013)

Myxdvz said:


> I tried to convince myself  I should!  And stay there for our Nov/Dec booking.
> 
> But, 50 pts cost $7,500 and after shelling out a fraction of that for 549K Wyndham points that I am trying to use this year, shelling out that much for 1 day in a studio is a tough pill to swallow.  The thought of Poly is also making me hesitate though I am leary of what the points chart will be.



There are so many gorgeous pictures on Mouseowners of the new villas that it would tempt me if I didn't live so far away.  Reading your post reminded me that if I could only afford a night or two, I'd save a bundle by just staying on the hotel side.


----------



## littlestar (May 25, 2013)

Myxdvz said:


> I tried to convince myself  I should!  And stay there for our Nov/Dec booking.
> 
> But, 50 pts cost $7,500 and after shelling out a fraction of that for 549K Wyndham points that I am trying to use this year, shelling out that much for 1 day in a studio is a tough pill to swallow.  The thought of Poly is also making me hesitate though I am leary of what the points chart will be.



Yeah, I've talked myself out of it. I'm waiting on some club access points to fully close with wyndham and I only gave $200 for those additional points.


----------

